# Грыжа позвоночника. Как лечиться???



## Александр Хан (18 Ноя 2010)

Здраствуйте ! Мне 33года, рост 175см, вес 74кг.
В течении года беспокоили нарастающие боли в левой ноге а потом и поясничном отделе. Результат обследования МРТ: 
Исследование проведено в сагитальной, фронтальной, аксиальной проекциях, в режиме спин-эхо, В Т1,Т2 ВИ, толщина срезов 4-6мм. 
При исследовании пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника определяется левосторонний сколиоз, уплощение лордоза. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. Структура тел позвонков с дисторофическими изменениями. На передне-боковых отделах тел позвонков определяются краевые остеофиты размером 4мм. 
Передняя, задняя продольные связки позвоночника утолщены. 
Межпозвонковы диски L3-L4-L5-S1 низкого МР сигнала из-за дегидратации, высота диска L5-S1 снижена. В диске L5-S1 определяется задне-боковая, левосторонняя грыжа размером 6,5мм, суживающая передне-левые отделы дурального пространства, левое межпозвонковое отверстие, интрадурально поддавливает левый нервный корешок. В дисках L3-L4-L5 опоеделяются задние, центральные протрузии размером 3мм, без сдавления нервных корешков. 
Спинной мозг, конский хвост на обследованном уровне без очаговых патологических изменений. Дуральное пространство сужено на уровне диска L5-S1. 
Заключение. Дистрофические изменения в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника(остеохондроз), с нарушением статики. Задне-боковая, левосторонняя грыжа диска L5-S1, задние протрузии дисков L3-L4-L5.

Хронология событий такова:
До МРТ был на приеме у невролога прописано целебрекс, мидокалм, нейромультивит, флексен-гель. Параллельно был у ортопеда - 2 блокады (дипроспан) с периодичностью 7дней  и мануальная терапия 5 сеансов. Улучшения после блокады - снятия болевого синдрома на 2 дня, после чего боли возвращались. Скрутило так, что еле ходил.
Стал заниматься самостоятельно гимнастикой и висел на турнике. После чего стало значительно лучше. Сильные боли ушли. Время от времени болит левая нога с внутренней стороны, боли в левой ягодице, поясница почти не болит.
Посетил нейрохирурга в госпитале ветеранов войн №2 москва - показана операция микродискэктомия.
Решил проконсультироваться ещё и в Бурденко, то же самое (((.
Но хирург из Бурденко проверил меня на рефлексы и я сделал для себя открытие - левая стопа плохо реагирует на  ахиллов рефлекс, тяжело встать на носок левой ноги, болит икроножная мышца (я думал после гимнастики), трудно пошевелить мизинцем левой ноги (раньше двигался лучше), иногда левая стопа немеет. Ещё нейрохирург не смог определить по МРТ секвестрированная грыжа у меня или нет. 
Один нейрохирург из ВОВ №2 сказал, что если не сделать операцию, то 
нерв погибнет и стопа повиснет. 

Вот снимки  - http://foto.rambler.ru/users/alexkhan081/photos/

Написал личное сообщение Доктору Ступину, так как сразу не разобрался как помесить сообщение на форум. Он сразу ответил за что ему большой поклон good .
Сейчас сильные боли не беспокоят, не считая выше описаных (ноющих, тянущих).
Ожидаю повторной консультации невролога (записан на 25.11) по поводу возможного консервативного лечения.
Жду Ваших советов, рекомендаций. Стоит ли мне делать операцию или нет. Очень не хочется. Только если в крайнем случае.  Секвестрированная грыжа у меня или нет ?


----------

